# Front Drum Brake



## Roger seitzmeir (Sep 3, 2016)

Does anyone have a front drum brake for a 26 schwinn? I have an atom drum behind and have to confess that i dont even know if they made them for the front. Any information is appreciated, especially if u have one for sale. Thanks
Roger


----------



## TheDXjedi (Sep 3, 2016)

If you talking about the late 70's early 80's the did offer a front atom brake hub as a option. I have one on my 79 Schwinn spitfire cruiser. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Sep 3, 2016)

Im building a 80 cruiser. Did not have a front drum. Is it going to be hard to find?


----------



## TheDXjedi (Sep 3, 2016)

I have bought and sold about 4 in the last three years. The are out there but just make sure it's a real one because some guys a cutting the rear hubs down to put them on the frontend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi (Sep 3, 2016)

Reference pics






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi (Sep 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

